
How to Make Mac OS X Get Weird - julian37
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/36603/stupid-geek-tricks-how-to-make-mac-os-x-get-weird/
======
Groxx
You can shift-slow-effect on other effects too. Try shift-dashboard and
-expose.

Even more useful - turn on "developer dashboard" (a hidden preference), and
drag a widget & close the dashboard at the same time. You'll get the widget on
the desktop (floating). Put it back similarly.

------
darren_
It's not possible in Snow Leopard but in Tiger/Leopard you can open up the nib
files for various system applications and mess with them. Things like adding
CoreImage filters to views usually worked ok; I recommend the bloom filter
combined with a white-on-black terminal.

------
makecheck
That's pretty neat.

Though I think "command-tabbing quickly" isn't a very convenient thing to
do...much better to add a "sleep 2 && " in front of the command line (say), so
that you can execute it immediately and have it take effect right about the
time you're ready for it.

------
spcmnspff
So basically this is Apple Store fun. Try: Open terminal, open screen, sleep
3000; while true; say "hilarious thing you want the Mac to say"; done Close
terminal.

